# A real request



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Uber should do its partners a big favor and provide the mileage total with the app on. On-trip mileage stat is only listed to deceive the driver. We need our total mileage to calculate expenses. Be our partner Uber. Give us this information. I would bet my life its a field in a database with my name on it. GIVE IT TO ME.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't count on Uber for anything but a good screwing. Keep track of your own mileage. Write it down every day. Make a spreadsheet if you need to.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. The point of my thread is that we shouldn't even have to. Their database is already tracking it.

Should be a law that if a business is using your phone to collect data, you should have access to it. Right?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Samename said:


> Thanks for the advice. The point of my thread is that we shouldn't even have to. Their database is already tracking it.
> 
> Should be a law that if a business is using your phone to collect data, you should have access to it. Right?


Uber doesn't get the deduction you do. So if you want to pay taxes on all of your dead miles that is your choice. I track only my mileage, time, and fares when received and trip total. Then I will know if Uber is screwing with my pay. Protect yourself you know Uber isn't going to do it.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Are we talking with each other or across a football stadium?


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Just track all of your miles separately weather it be on a piece of paper or a spreadsheet on your phone.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess my point is not understood.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Samename said:


> I guess my point is not understood.


Your point is understood. Uber always tracks us while the app is on, you want them to send you that mileage. Thing is there is no point. Even if they did it would not correlate to what we actually drive unless you only run one app at a time and never turn it off. People talk about turning the app off for various reasons all the time. The mileage Uber would send us would be as good as the mileage they currently send us.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Samename said:


> I guess my point is not understood.


What isn't understood? The fact that you are an independent business owner who needs to be tracking all tax delectable expenses like all business owners who have half a brain do but failed to follow through on. Or the fact that you want someone else to run your business for you? Please explain.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Not only that, but Uber counts on drivers not knowing their true costs. Some drivers don't even know dead miles are deductible.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Their new hybrid insurance partner puts a gadget in your car to do just that.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> What isn't understood? The fact that you are an independent business owner who needs to be tracking all tax delectable expenses like all business owners who have half a brain do but failed to follow through on. Or the fact that you want someone else to run your business for you? Please explain.


Did I ever say Im not tracking my expenses?

Everyones a condescending expert.


----------

